# Hướng dẫn chọn màu sơn nhà theo mệnh chi tiết nhất



## sonecofive (28/7/21)

Lựa chọn màu sơn nhà theo mệnh hiện nay được nhiều gia đình ưu tiên áp dụng trong quá trình lựa chọn màu sơn cho ngôi nhà của mình. Theo quan niệm phong thủy khi chọn được màu phù hợp với mệnh của mình có thể giúp gia chủ phát tài phát lộc, hạn chế gặp rủi ro trong cuộc sống. Tuy nhiên mỗi mệnh sẽ phù hợp với những tone màu khác nhau, không giống nhau. Vậy vụ thể bạn thuộc mệnh gì và màu sơn nào là phù hợp với mệnh của bạn thì hãy cùng chúng tôi khám phá ngay sau đây nhé.
*Bạn thuộc mệnh gì?*
Trước khi tìm hiểu được màu sắc nào phù hợp với bạn thì điều đầu tiên bạn cần phải biết mình đang thuộc mệnh gì. Theo vòng tròn bát quái chúng ta có 5 mệnh Kim – Mộc – Thủy – Hỏa – Thổ tạo thành vòng tròn khép kín. Nó tượng trưng cho các yếu tố trong trời đất. Mỗi mệnh có sẽ những mệnh khác tương sinh và những mệnh tương khắc. Chính vì thế mà khi tìm hiểu hay lựa chọn đồ đạc, màu sắc cần tránh những mệnh tương khắc với chúng ta. Cụ thể các mệnh này là năm sinh nào và đặc điểm ra sao?





Vòng tròn phong thủy​
*Người mệnh Kim*
Người thuộc mệnh Kim có các năm sinh như:

Tuổi Nhâm Thân sinh năm 1932, 1992
Tuổi Ất Mùi sinh năm 1955, 2015
Tuổi Giáp Tý sinh năm 1984, 1924
Tuổi Quý Dậu sinh năm 1933, 1993
Tuổi Nhâm Dần sinh năm 1962, 2022
Tuổi Ất Sửu sinh năm 1985, 1925
Tuổi Canh Thìn sinh năm 1940, 2000
Tuổi Quý Mão sinh năm 1963, 2023
Tuổi Tân Tỵ sinh năm 1941, 2001
Tuổi Canh Tuất sinh năm 1970, 2030
Tuổi Giáp Ngọ sinh năm 1954, 2014
Tuổi Tân Hợi sinh năm 1971, 2031





Mệnh Kim​ Người thuộc mệnh này có tính độc đoán và cương quyết. Họ có khát vọng lớn, đã muốn là dồn hết sức lực để đạt được. Tin vào khả năng bản thân nên họ kém linh động mặc dù họ tăng tiến là nhờ vào sự thay đổi. Đây là loại người nghiêm túc và không dễ nhận sự giúp đỡ. Đây cũng chính là những ưu và nhược điểm của người mệnh Kim.
*Người mệnh Mộc*
Mộc là cây là gỗ là sự sinh sôi nảy nở trong tự nhiên. Các năm sinh thuộc hành Mộc bao gồm: 

Nhâm Ngọ: 1942 – 2002
Kỷ Hợi : 1959 – 2019
Mậu Thìn: 1988 – 1928
Quý Mùi: 1943 – 2003
Nhâm Tý: 1972 – 2032
Kỷ Tỵ: 1989 – 1929
Canh Dần: 1950 – 2010
Quý Sửu: 1973 -2033
Tân Mão: 1951 – 2011
Canh Thân: 1980 – 2040
Mậu Tuất : 1958 – 2018
Tân Dậu: 1981 – 2041
Người thuộc mệnh Mộc có tư duy logic, đầu óc nhạy bén. Chính vì vậy mà họ có những quyết định nhanh chóng, dứt khoát. Tuy nhiên đấy có thể là ưu cũng như nhược điểm của những người mệnh Mộc. Những quyết định nhanh chóng thường xảy ra những sự cố, hậu quả không lường trước. Sự đối lập và luôn biết phản biện khi gặp một vấn đề cũng là những cá tính đặc trưng mà những người mệnh Mộc sở hữu. Chính vì cái tôi cao cũng sẽ khiến cho mệnh Mộc ít được sự yêu quý từ mọi người xung quanh.
*Người mệnh Thủy*
Thủy là nước, là đại dương bao la. Những người mệnh Thủy sinh vào những năm như:

Năm Bính Tý: 1936, 1996
Năm Quý Tỵ: 1953, 2013
Năm Nhâm Tuất: 1982, 1922
Năm Đinh Sửu: 1937, 1997
Năm Bính Ngọ: 1966, 2026
Năm Quý Hợi: 1983, 1923
Năm Giáp Thân: 1944, 2004
Năm Đinh Mùi: 1967, 2027
Năm Ất Dậu: 1945, 2005
Năm Giáp Dần: 1974, 2034
Năm Nhâm Thìn: 1952, 2012
Năm Ất Mão: 1975, 2035





Mệnh Thủy​Nhắc đến người mệnh này là nhắc đến những con người thông minh, khôn khéo trong giao tiếp, giữa những mối quan hệ. Trí nhớ tốt cũng là đặc trưng thú vị của những người mệnh Thủy. Người mệnh Thủy rất vui vẻ, hòa đồng khi tiếp xúc. Mọi hành động và cách ứng xử của họ đều rất uyển chuyển. Khi đã quyết định hành động sẽ cố gắng phấn đấu đạt được. Thủy là nước, mà nước thì thích đi xa, thích khám phá những điều mới mẻ và bí ẩn trong cuộc sống.
*Người mệnh Hỏa*
Hỏa là lửa, là sự cháy bỏng và nhiệt huyết mãnh liệt. Người mệnh Hỏa thuộc các năm sinh như:

Giáp Tuất:  1934 – 1994
Đinh Dậu:  1957 – 2017
Bính Dần:  1986 – 1926
Ất Hợi: 1935 – 1995
Giáp Thìn:1964 – 2024
Đinh Mão: 1987 – 1927
Mậu Tý: 1948 – 2008
Ất Tỵ:1965 – 2025
Kỷ Sửu: 1949 – 2009
Mậu Ngọ: 1978 – 2038
Bính Thân: 1956 – 2016
Kỷ Mùi: 1979 – 2039
Người mệnh Hỏa là những người mạnh mẽ và có khát khao cháy bỏng. Họ kiên cường và dũng cảm vượt qua mọi việc trong cuộc sống cũng như trong công việc của mình. Mang trong mình tính cách mạnh mẽ nên đôi khi họ là những người nóng nảy, khó có thể bình tĩnh mà lắng nghe ý kiến của người khác. Để có thể dung hòa hơn trong cuộc sống thì người thuộc mệnh này nên giảm bớt cái tôi để bình tĩnh lắng nghe và giải quyết mọi việc, tránh làm mất lòng mọi người xung quanh.
*Người mệnh Thổ*
Thỏ tượng trưng cho đất, nuôi dưỡng sự phát triển của mầm xanh, của cây cối. Người thuộc mệnh Thổ là người có năm sinh các năm như:

Mậu Dần : 1938 – 1998
Tân Sửu: 1961 – 2021
Canh Ngọ: 1990 – 1930
Kỷ Mão: 1939 – 1999
Mậu Thân: 1968 – 2028
Tân Mùi: 1991 – 1931
Bính Tuất:  1946 – 2006
Kỷ Dậu:1969, 2029
Đinh Hợi :1947 – 2007
Bính Thìn : 1976 – 2036
Canh Tý: 1960 – 2020
Đinh Tỵ: 1977 –  2037





Người mệnh Thổ​Mệnh Thổ được đánh giá là những người vô cùng trung thành và đáng để bạn tin cậy. Họ luôn ấm áp, nhẹ nhàng với những người xung quanh. Khi gặp bất kì một vấn đề hay khó khăn trong cuộc sống họ luôn điềm tĩnh để giải quyết mọi việc. Đây chính là một trong số những điểm nổi bật của người thuộc mệnh này. Tuy nhiên chính vì sự cẩn thận và hay suy nghĩ nhiều nên khả năng quyết đoán của họ khá thấp.
*Màu sơn nhà nào phù hợp với phong thủy của bạn?*
Khi đã biết mình thuộc mệnh nào thì việc lựa chọn màu sắc phù hợp với bản thân sẽ không còn khó khăn nữa. Ngay sau đây hãy cùng chúng tôi tìm hiểu về màu sơn nhà phù hợp với mệnh của bạn nhé.





Bảng màu sơn nhà theo mệnh​Mỗi một mệnh có nhưng gam màu sắc riêng phù hợp với mình, ngoài ra những màu thuộc mệnh tương sinh cũng sẽ được tính là màu sắc phù hợp với mệnh đó. Ví dụ như Mộc sinh Hỏa thì ngoài những màu sắc thuộc mệnh Mộc như đen, xanh đạm ra thì bạn có thể sử dụng màu sắc thuộc mệnh Hỏa như đổ, hồng, vàng, tím hay xanh. Hay Thủy sinh Mộc thì những màu sắc bạn có thể sử dụng như trắng, bạch kim, tím, xanh, đen hay xanh đậm. Nhìn vào bảng trên bạn có thể biết được màu sắc nào mình có thể dùng cũng như màu sắc nào nên tránh. Từ đó thuận tiện trong quá trình lựa chọn màu sơn của mình.
Ngoài ra bạn cần để ý những mệnh khắc với mệnh của mình để tránh như: Hỏa khắc Kim, Mộc khắc Thổ, Thủy khắc Hỏa, Kim khắc Mộc và Thổ khắc Thủy. Những mệnh khắc nhau sẽ tránh sử dụng màu sắc của nhau để có thể hạn chế những rủi ro gặp phải trong cuộc sống.
 *Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage:  sonecofive*​


----------

